# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #94

## Admin

Sonnet #94

XCIV.

They that have power to hurt and will do none,
That do not do the thing they most do show,
Who, moving others, are themselves as stone,
Unmoved, cold, and to temptation slow,
They rightly do inherit heaven's graces
And husband nature's riches from expense;
They are the lords and owners of their faces,
Others but stewards of their excellence.
The summer's flower is to the summer sweet,
Though to itself it only live and die,
But if that flower with base infection meet,
The basest weed outbraves his dignity:
For sweetest things turn sourest by their deeds;
Lilies that fester smell far worse than weeds.

More...

----------


## sybilline

I do like Sonnet 94 which we have just received by mail. It speaks of life and is still contemporanean although it was written a few centuries ago. One can only mistakes others, and bitterness rewards the sweet faces with hearts of stone.

----------

